
Big Data and meritocracy: data do not lie - Kiply
https://kiply.com/blog/big-data-meritocracy-data-not-lie/
======
MathLab
But humans do or can be fooled... The problem is that the more data you have,
the more likely you are to find a set that confirms your priors. Further, as
N. N. Taleb pointed out, in large data sets, noise grows faster than real
information. So beware of big data (if such a thing exists).

